# Floating Candlelabra



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So years ago I saw some plans on how to build a motor/cam system to make a floating candlelabra effect like the one at Disneyland's Haunted Mansion. Anyone on here know the site or have built it themselves?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is this the one? http://www.ghost-songs.com/props/PropFloater.html


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Sickie, it wasn't what I had seen a while back, but this one is better than what I was looking for. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad I could be of help.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I second the thanks, Sickie... that rig is awesome. I'm thinking of all kinds of cool applications for that.

It's sort of a cooler version of an idea I had for firefly lights... instead of just putting the firefly lights on the end of long flexible spokes, put the spokes on a balanced fulcrum and have an oscillating fan behind them to blow the counterweights around. But actually mounting the fan on the counterwight is genius. Using that CPU fan limits its use to lightwight props, but can see it working for heavier setups if you use a bigger fan.

I'm picturing a witch on a broomstick sort of hovering in a general area


----------

